# nrj luthier guitars



## googy36 (May 3, 2006)

has any one herd of this ' nrj luthier guitars',, i bought a lespaul copy ,it seems to be a very well made guitar but cant find much info on it, i know that it is made canada but that all.evilGuitar:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I did a google and there is not much there but they are made in Quebec and seem to be available through Ability Music.

http://www.abilitymusic.com/images/download/acc_ang.htm


----------



## googy36 (May 3, 2006)

thanks for the info,i'am amazed with this guitar. not a gibson but the tone is very much like my buddy's lespaul.the finish is very well done and looks great


----------

